# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Is Glocktalk down?

## Kodiak

Been trying to get on for two days as I have a couple of things in their for sale forum.

----------


## Trinnity

Yes.

----------

Kodiak (01-17-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

Thanks Trinity, didn't know if it was something on my end.

----------


## DonGlock26

Interesting.....

----------


## Cavalry "Doc"

Looks like it is "hard down".    For whatever reason, the servers are offline.    We will have to wait to see if they come back up or not. 
Found this post while searching for an explanation.   I haven't found one yet, but will try to post back here if I find one.

----------

DonGlock26 (01-20-2016),OldSchool (08-17-2016)

----------


## BengalBacker

Hey guys, glad I found this, been wondering what was going on over there. This site looks like it might be a new regular stop for me too, I like what I see so far.

----------


## Trinnity

Most of us here love guns. 
Welcome, gentlemen.

Oh, and the ladies say hi too.

She's not so good at it



This gal is better



These ladies are just attention seekers.




Gentlemen, don't be alarmed. 
As stated in the rules, we allow boobs and butts, but no genitalia.

----------

Chuck TX (01-18-2016),DonGlock26 (01-20-2016),Kodiak (01-18-2016)

----------


## BengalBacker

Okay, now I really like what I see!

 :Smiley20:

----------

TBO (01-17-2016)

----------


## Chuck TX

Forgot what I was looking for when I arrived here, but I'm glad I did.  :Headbang:

----------

TBO (01-18-2016)

----------


## OldSchool

> Looks like it is "hard down".    For whatever reason, the servers are offline.    We will have to wait to see if they come back up or not. 
> Found this post while searching for an explanation.   I haven't found one yet, but will try to post back here if I find one.


A web search about GT being down is what brought me here too. And I must say "Good to see you"

If you haven't looked around yet, you should do so. My GT addiction has been broken but I do hope the site returns. Meanwhile, this site is alright by me, hope to see you posting here.

----------


## Trinnity

If GTF comes back, I hope you guys will stick around here too.

----------

DonGlock26 (01-20-2016),OldSchool (01-18-2016),PGP (01-18-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

> A web search about GT being down is what brought me here too. And I must say "Good to see you"


I was wondering why so many from GT popped in here all of a sudden.  Glad I started this thread!  This is a great site for anyone in their "right" mind.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Daily Bread (01-18-2016),OldSchool (01-18-2016)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

On glock talks facebook page they say they had a problem with the computer(s) over the weekend and will be up asap.

----------


## BengalBacker

> If GTF comes back, I hope you guys will stick around here too.


I'll definitely stick around. Seems like my kind of people.

----------


## BengalBacker

> On glock talks facebook page they say they had a problem with the computer(s) over the weekend and will be up asap.


Thanks, I don't do Facebook. It's the Devil's playground you know.

----------


## Trinnity

> Thanks, I don't do Facebook. It's the Devil's playground you know.


Me either. It's datamining for free. No thanks.

----------

OldSchool (01-18-2016)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Well if any of you lilly livered slack jawed varmints did do facebook, like my he man ass does, you would know that GT is back up!  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## OldSchool

Yep, GT is back. And I'm back here, go figure?

----------


## Kodiak

Honestly, I'm not crazy about GT since they changed the format a few months ago.  But I do go in there occasionally and glad they are back up and running.

----------


## Kodiak

> Well if any of you lilly livered slack jawed varmints did do facebook, like my he man ass does, you would know that GT is back up!


No Faceplant here, its run by a big lib.

----------


## Trinnity

> I'll definitely stick around. Seems like my kind of people.





> Yep, GT is back. And I'm back here, go figure?


Thanks guys. It's nice to see you staying. I appreciate that. You all have a lot to offer and there are a lot of gun lovers here, myself included.

----------

Madison (01-19-2016),OldSchool (01-19-2016)

----------


## BengalBacker

> Thanks guys. It's nice to see you staying. I appreciate that. You all have a lot to offer and there are a lot of gun lovers here, myself included.


My wife is as much into shooting as I am, and some days she's better than I am. It gets expensive, we have no one to tell us no.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> No Faceplant here, its run by a big lib.



Yes I know. He's a pc speech banning asshole.

Zucktard sucktard.

----------


## Calypso Jones

what is a liberal doing running a gun site.   Is he pro-guns?   How is he on other stuff?    How can you stand it?   

I am sorry to say this...but if you've been around liberal sites enough you know how biased and dictatorial they are.


That's why we don't allow liberals on the staff.   They are a train wreck.    :Wink:

----------


## Trinnity

Our staff is and will remain, me and CJ.

 I think consistency is valuable. Besides, if it ain't broke, don't fix it AND we don't need any help.

----------

Madison (01-19-2016),OldSchool (01-19-2016)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Jeez............ this place is suddenly full of refugees.
 <But these are acceptable>.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

DonGlock26 (01-20-2016),OldSchool (01-19-2016)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Most of us here love guns. 
> Welcome, gentlemen.
> 
> Oh, and the ladies say hi too.
> 
> She's not so good at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A ha! A little nookie bait for the newbies. <smart>.

----------


## Trinnity

Shhhhhhhhhh dammit

Glocktalk is back up and so they're  back over there. Some. Sorta. They won't get the freedom there that they can get here. Mebbe they're stick around. Hope so. People here do love to talk about guns; that for sure.

----------

DonGlock26 (01-20-2016),OldSchool (01-19-2016)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Shhhhhhhhhh dammit
> 
> Glocktalk is back up and so they're  back over there. Some. Sorta. They won't get the freedom there that they can get here. Mebbe they're stick around. Hope so. People here do love to talk about guns; that for sure.


Sure............ :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Don't worry, this place is addictive.

----------

Madison (01-19-2016)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

I know why he banned me now! I remember. I called his commie ass Eric the red! Banned! Lmao.

----------

DonGlock26 (01-20-2016)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I know why he banned me now! I remember. I called his commie ass Eric the red! Banned! Lmao.


Jeez..... who could ban a face like that.  :Cool20:

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Eric the red!

----------


## OldSchool

If we're gonna talk about GT we best remember (or rather realize) that Eric sold the site.

But first:
In all fairness I don't see Eric as a lib, if I did I wouldn't have stayed there. But then there's no doubt that he has run the site with an iron fist. In many ways (and at different times) I've been lucky to stay alive there. I hope to stay alive there too, I have friends there that are good people.

About the actual site owners:
Reading the "Terms and Rules" pretty much sums it up.
--------------
That is a link directly from GT's (current) home page.


Edited to add: I haven't found anything (publicly) that connects Glock Talk with the current owners and Eric won't say anything about it. I know, I've brought it up there and received a PM about it saying to "knock it off"

Edited again: I deleted the link, if you want to read that particular TOS do a web search for Carbon Media Group terms of service.

----------


## OldSchool

> Sure............
> 
> Don't worry, this place is addictive.


Just when I thought I was saved.... Now I'm stuck pursuing two space time continuum's.  :Smilie Thud:

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Just when I thought I was saved.... Now I'm stuck pursuing two space time continuum's.


Don't worry, only one of them is real, and that's the only one that matters.

----------


## BengalBacker

Looks like Glock Talk is down again. 

Son of a bitch.

 :Angry20:

----------


## Trinnity

Wow, that's what, twice in a month??? Geez. FWIW, sorry.

----------


## OldSchool

> Looks like Glock Talk is down again. 
> 
> Son of a bitch.


Yep, the lights are out and the music's stopped.

Don't know what happened, had nothing to do with it, and if Austin's lookin' for me I ain't here.  :Angel9:

----------


## OldSchool

> Wow, that's what, twice in a month??? Geez. FWIW, sorry.


At least it was only ~ 24 hours this time vs ~ three days last time.

I get that downtime will happen from time to time. It's just good to know what's happening. Sounds like the new owners & admins are trying to do better there.

Anyway, and since this thread seems to get some 'hits' when they're down... Next time (?) I'll start a thread in The Pub for my GT friends. In fact, most GT'ers are alright and would probably fit right in here. Might start that thread anyway, sooner or later.

----------


## Trinnity

Hey, @OldSchool, I don't mind if they use this place to meet up when GT is down. I figure some of them will like this place and post her too, when they have time. It's all good.

----------

OldSchool (02-12-2016),TBO (02-12-2016)

----------


## OldSchool

> Hey, @OldSchool, I don't mind if they use this place to meet up when GT is down. I figure some of them will like this place and post her too, when they have time. It's all good.


Thanks @Trinnity

I started a thread for them, and for us, when needing a break from politics.

Just for Fun, and Friends...

Hard telling what the future holds...
Just don't blame me if that thread takes off and is a strain on @ADMIN 's servers and hard drives...  :Icon Biggrin: 

 :Smiley Char092:

----------

ADMIN (02-13-2016)

----------


## OldSchool

Thanks for that show of support @ADMIN and @Trinnity 

I tried, but.... well, it seems folks get content with where they are, even if that comfortable house really isn't all that secure, safe and sound. Long story about GT but some will get it. As for us here in America... the same kinda holds true, it's not all it's cracked to be and we are fighting a losing war, but nobody is moving out. I moved here to be more more informed and get involved with what's happening in this country but I need a break from that too, and then there's time issue.... never enough time to do what we want.

Anyway, reply not necessary from @you two. Just kinda venting about what's fucked in this world, but still knowing that I'm not all that influential and my friends will do as they please, as they should.

----------

ADMIN (04-16-2016)

----------


## Trinnity

That's okay. Thing is, hopefully some will save the link or bookmark it because sometimes forums disappear permanently with little to no notice and then folks lose their friends. It's always good to have a plan B. If you think it's a good idea, you might just ask some friends to save the link just in case. Or not. Your call of course.

----------

ADMIN (04-16-2016)

----------

